# Vomiting after sniffing



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

I've not been feeling at all well today, and this evening about 1/2hour after taking my nasal spray I unfortunately vomited several times, tmi here sorry, but the vomit also came out of my nose.

will i have absorbed enough nasal spray in the 30mins, or now that i am feeling a bit more human again should i take it again?

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Piepig,

Sorry to hear your feeling poorly   Can sympathise the exact same thing happend to me on Friday too!

Don't worry about the drug absorption it will have been fully absorbed within the 30 mins so you don't need to take any more.

Hope you feel better tomorrow  

Maz x


----------

